# 8-year old Cutie Pie For Adoption



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

A friend of mine at northeast georgia humane society sent this info to me. they have an 8(ish) year old female maltese, 7 lbs up for adoption. Healthy except for an ear infection they are treating now. anyone know anyone that might be interested in this cute little girl? i'm waiting to hear more on her background. will add it here once i know.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heidi - she's so sweet looking. I hope she gets her home soon.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> [/B]


Does this mean you're interested??? Hmmmm, I notice you are in that area


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293513
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually I am...

Heidi...I saw your pm about contacting the humane society directly but I couldn't find them online. If you could, please post a link. I tried pm'ing you but your box is full. Thanks a lot! Matrix might get an older sister.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh how wonderful! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Good, good luck!

enJOY!
Melanie
</span></span>


----------

